# Visit German Orchids Nursery



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2014)

I visited my friend today Mr. Vienenkötter . He is owner of this nursery.





Cypripedium guttatum





Cypripedium Hotei Atsumorianum


----------



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2014)

Cypripedium reginae


----------



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2014)

Cypripedium kentuckiense





Cypripedium flavum










Cypripedium japonicum





Cypripedium fargesii


----------



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2014)

Cypripedium tibeticum





Cypripedium lichiangense





Cypripedium guttatum


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2014)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing. What part of DE is that?


----------



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2014)

Cypripedium tibeticum


----------



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Hakone (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## eaborne (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## MaryPientka (Jun 7, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## orcoholic (Jun 7, 2014)

You sure get around. THanks.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2014)

We need a place like that in the US.


----------



## abax (Jun 8, 2014)

Beautiful plants and very well organized...and clean. What just had to
come home with you? That place would wreck my budget!


----------



## Hakone (Jun 8, 2014)

Hotei atsumorianum and x alaskanum


----------



## ZWUM (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow! Incredible


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Secundino (Jun 8, 2014)

Just stunning! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hakone (Jun 8, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Very nice. Thanks for sharing. What part of DE is that?



West Germany


----------

